# Hi V.I. Control



## Edgen (Mar 1, 2005)

hehehehe .. Ya.. A composer? Ya, that's weird.

welcome to the forum!

*edit.. * and hell ya! Love your music! Looks like you've got a great thing going for ya!

/j


----------



## David John (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome all. 

Dave

P.S. Herman, just checking out your R.A.W. site, some great stuff there man. Its very generous of you!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to VI Control David! See you around the forums.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi David, welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Mar 2, 2005)

David, welcome!!!

Listening to your music on the website. Sunrise....excellent. Beautiful.!!!

NICE SOUND!! What libraries are you using?

Pablo


----------

